# Eclipse CD5030 ..last of the eclipse...good all around deck



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

This is the 3rd time I have owned this deck at least but the first time I think I have system in place long enough to have some thoughts. I am not done yet testing out the features but so far this is what I have seen.

I replaced a Alpine cda-9855 with this deck. From looking around people either liked this 5030 or they thought it was just ok. 

The main thing I read which I have already discovered is the tuner is not as strong and there is some static at times where I normally had none. This was already mentioned so I was expecting it. Not a huge deal as I still catch all the channels I need to I think. 

Sound wise it is clean and clear. No loss in quality going from the Alpine to this one. In fact I have more bass and I have not touched the parametric EQ. I dont have manual so I dont know if there is anything else to change other than the +/-6 for the sub output. I had the sub out on the Alpine all the way and still was not happy with the output.

The eclipse is easy to operate and has what should be all that most need if not going active. 

I will update this after I have had chance to try BT , mainly BT audio.

Not sure what people disliked about this really. It sounds good to me and not as much "highs" as I got with the Alpine. To me the Alpine put out strong "highs" and weak "lows" no matter how much I changed it. 


I know this is an older deck and all but for the features it is still a cheaper alternative to the new decks if you can find it. Display is still easy to read and looks good at night. I like older Kenwoods but try as I might I hate the super glossy cheap face on the last 3 generations of Kenwoods. This is much better to me overall.


----------



## cnut334 (Oct 17, 2009)

Nice review! Where did you get yours from? I look on ebay occasionaly but there seems to be slim pickings for them. I had one a couple of years back but sold it and I regret doing it now.


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

Any pictures of the deck in action?


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

wdemetrius1 said:


> Any pictures of the deck in action?


I am sure there is a few on youtube. still havnt tinkered with the rest of the features but its still a great all around deck. 

I appreciate it more now that I actually have my system somewhat finalized.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

I finally got around to trying out the BT Audio with my iphone 3gs and Pandora. no problem. 

now if I can just get some of the radio static to stop when I am listening to radio. I thought my antennae was unpluged but it wasnt


----------



## ndinadis (Nov 12, 2008)

I bought one of these when they first came out and have loved it the last couple years, I found it was a better buy then the kenwood 997something (the high end one) that I was comparing with at the time
Bluetooth is awesome, clear 24 bit dac, 4 outputs I think

I do have an issue you guys may be able to help me with though, otherwise one of you can have the radio, I just bought a Samsung galaxy s3 (upgraded from the 2) bluetooth as I said was great before. With the new phone I get no audo, it connects and I hear the initial pairing, but nothing after that in call? 
Anyone have any ideas is it the phone or the radio?


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

Here's the PDF for your CD5030:
http://www.eclipse-web.com/au/download/manual/manual/pdf/cd5030.pdf


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

Sounds like the phone . Try a different different phone. 

My guess is it is the phone.


----------



## bluhawk (Dec 25, 2012)

ndinadis said:


> I bought one of these when they first came out and have loved it the last couple years, I found it was a better buy then the kenwood 997something (the high end one) that I was comparing with at the time
> Bluetooth is awesome, clear 24 bit dac, 4 outputs I think
> 
> I do have an issue you guys may be able to help me with though, otherwise one of you can have the radio, I just bought a Samsung galaxy s3 (upgraded from the 2) bluetooth as I said was great before. With the new phone I get no audo, it connects and I hear the initial pairing, but nothing after that in call?
> Anyone have any ideas is it the phone or the radio?


so it seems i'm not the only one.


----------

